# Ghost and Ghost gives.....



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm baffled, easily done.

Put my male ghost known het for amel with my female ghost with unknown hets and got 10 eggs (her first clutch). so far six have hatched. Look like 3 ghost, 1 looks like a Coral snow and the other two look like Anerys! But surely they can't be anery because they should all carry the hypo gene so they would be ghosts. i'm assuming that the female must be het amel as well to produce the snow but what are the 2 anery types, or am I talking b*lls???:whistling2:

Nick


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

You definatly sure both parents are homozygous hypo? Maybe the 2 anery types are just darker ghosts?


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Kenorsanc said:


> You definatly sure both parents are homozygous hypo? Maybe the 2 anery types are just darker ghosts?


Parents are both ghosts, i'll take some pics in a day or two which might help I suppose.

Nick


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

if both parents are def ghost, then its impossible to produce an anery.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> if both parents are def ghost, then its impossible to produce an anery.


that's what I thought, so what else are they??? will take some pics tonight. so far 4 Ghost, 2 coral Snow and 2 ????.

Nick


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

they have to be ghosts, there isn't really anything else they can be.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Or one of the Ghost parents is a light Anery.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> Or one of the Ghost parents is a light Anery.


thats what i was thinking.....one of the parents has to be anery het hypo


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I think its either one of the parents is a light anery het hypo or these 2 anery types are just dark ghosts. Photos of them will see which it is.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Pics of parents
male









female looks a bit darker than she is in real life.









both look like ghost (very nice ghosts too) to me.

Nick


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

have you got a body shot of the female ......the male looks ghost but also looks like he has rat snake in him from that picture ...if he has then babies are hybrids and need to be sold as that

adding female could also be rat cross but need a better pic


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What are the female's belly checkers like? 

She looks suspiciously Anery to me. Something about the tone of the saddle borders.

Neither of them particularly look "ratsnakey" to me (other than the obvious "They're red ratsnakes") since many ghosts do wind up getting the faded middles to their saddles.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

the male looks just like the ghost x rat i used to have....which is why i think he has rat in him .....maybe a better head shot may help


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Male is definatley a ghost and looks pure to me, female could be a light anery if you could get a photo of her belly checks then that would clear it up. Also a photo of the ghost and anery type babies would help.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Will take some more pics tonight.....



but I have an idea as to the answer, will check & confirm it tonight.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Errrrrrrr.......... problem solved. Like Sherlock holmes say's "when you've eliminated everything else whatever remains must be the truth". So Ghost to Ghost can't give anery therefore either not anery or not ghost parents. So a bit of detective work and.......
10 eggs and we got 8 Ghost, 2 Coral Snow and 2 Anery. 8+2+2=12 :bash:

Obviously something not right. Checked the 'other' clutch (from ghost and normal) which isn't due to hatch for another week and errrr 2 empty eggs :blush: :blush: :blush: bit embarrassing to say the least. On the plus side it looks like the normal is het anery. 
Note to self - do not assume things and don't jump to conclusions. Apologies to all who've wasted their time on this thread. will I ever live it down:lol2:.


Nick


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In that case, are you sure the "anery" babies are actually anery and not just very dark little normals?

Glad to hear you've sorted it out and you know your Ghost female really IS a ghost!


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> In that case, are you sure the "anery" babies are actually anery and not just very dark little normals?
> 
> Glad to hear you've sorted it out and you know your Ghost female really IS a ghost!


Def Anery, 3 dark normals hatched tonight. All the eggs from the female normal were all stuck together and it was the two at the back/bottom that hatched the anerys.

Pic of anery










Nick


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Thats brilliant.

So your 'normal' is het anery then Dr Watson.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Thats brilliant.
> 
> So your 'normal' is het anery then Dr Watson.


Elementary, my dear holmes.


Nick


----------

